
Ask HN: What’s the state of Bitcoin/Alt coins? - aerialcombat
How are they doing now? And where do you see them going in the near future? I purposely kept the question as general as possible.
======
electic
This is probably a hostile forum to ask such a question to be honest. The HN
crowd is pretty negative on the whole concept from past experience. Which is
fine, everyone has a right to a view.

I do have some resources you can dive into where there are people talking
about this very topic:

Market at glance:

[https://blockmodo.com/](https://blockmodo.com/)

News from the entire space:

[https://blockmodo.com/markets/latest_news](https://blockmodo.com/markets/latest_news)

Community posts from over 2,500 sub-reddits that deal with bitcoin and alt-
coins:

[https://blockmodo.com/markets/latest_community](https://blockmodo.com/markets/latest_community)

You can also get this all segmented by coin as well. For example, if you just
want Bitcoin you can go:

[https://blockmodo.com/quotes/BTC](https://blockmodo.com/quotes/BTC)

Some other blogs that I like are:

1\. [https://coindesk.com](https://coindesk.com)

2\. [https://cointelegraph.com](https://cointelegraph.com)

Hope this helps.

------
bsvalley
The answer is the same as the one 3-5 years ago. The only main difference
today is that almost everybody knows about cryptocurrencies now. More
adoption, more regulations, more projects, etc.

Really, nothing as changed in terms of the future and potential of crypto,
just a lot of positive things happened inbetween.

Oh, prices haves gone up and down too, but who cares.

------
quickthrower2
I own some crypto but not sure I want them to succeed given global warming.
Maybe something like IOTA can be energy efficient as it claims no mining is
required.

------
ezekg
I'm bullish on a few alt coins (namely Nano), but I do not see a real use case
for BTC yet.

~~~
helij
You can pay all kinds of things with BTC. For example one of the better known
Cloud providers accepts Bitcoin. Probably others as well ( didn't check ).
That looks like real use case for me.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Is there any advantage of it over alternative payment methods for that use
case though? I'm guessing none of the better known cloud providers are
accepting customers without identification of some sort so the pseudonymous
bit disappears? I suppose you're keeping another payment provider from knowing
about you using their service, but that's probably also not an issue with a
better known cloud provider.

------
SirLJ
a solution looking for a problem...

